# Frogs - The Thin Green Line - Nature program



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Just saw that this weeks Nature program is "Frogs - The Thin Green Line." It deals with the extinction of various species of frogs around the world. Don't know for sure if this will be national, but for those in our region, Oregon, it will be on OPB on, tomorrow, Sunday at 8:00 PM. In the commercial they showed an Azureus, Red Eyed Tree Frog, among others.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

That's not new. It can be watched online at pbs.org.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for pointing that out. Checked the local PBS and found it will be showing at the same time, here, in NC.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

johnc said:


> That's not new. It can be watched online at pbs.org.


I know it is not new, but many haven't may not have seen it, and the heads up will help them plan ahead to see it. I'm planning on watching it again.


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I watched this on Sunday and just watched it again with my son.

It definitely gave me a different view into this hobby and the amazing work biologists are doing.

I was not aware of the massive population loss due to Chytrid. The fact that the loss of these amphibians has such a profound impact on the ecology (both as predator and prey) really isn't thought about by most people.

Equally as frightening were the frogs that changed sex due to agricultural polution and what we dump in the water from our medicine cabinets.

It was nice to see some of the conservation efforts happening in my area at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. 

For those that did not catch it, it's on PBS's website. Click "Video: Full Episode" on the right.
Frogs: The Thin Green Line - Introduction - Amphibians - Extinction - Allison Argo | Nature


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting that link. I forgot to watch it on Sunday.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I would of missed it, if you had not pointed it out.

Great show and several good hearted people trying to do something about the many complex issues facing amphibians. Reminds me of the saying about just a few people doing the work of many people. People can and do make a difference. These people are stepping up and are doing something about these issues. I am so grateful for their efforts.


----------

